# Book search by plot? Help



## tc

I know that someone put a link to a site where you can search for a book title by putting in the plot.  I have done a search but can not find it.  Could someone just direct me to where I can find that.  Thanks


----------



## Guest

http://www.allreaders.com/


----------



## ScottBooks

http://forums.abebooks.com/abesleuthcom

Be sure to put your search in the correct category (childrens, mystery, romance...whatever). You might have to register (Free) before you can post. I can't remember.


----------

